# Any ideas on a bar code reading app for a smart phone?



## WhatInThe (Jul 11, 2018)

Anyone have any suggestions for a bar code reading app for a smart phone? I've seen people go to into stores and scan stuff just like a store employee/equipment can. It's not just merchandise I'd like to check some of the mail I'm getting as well.


----------



## Camper6 (Jul 11, 2018)

Yes you can download a bar code reader to your smart phone.

Depending on your android or i phone.

Go into the app feature.

I haven't done it yet but I'm thinking of it.


----------



## Vinny (Jul 11, 2018)

Just search for bar code reader wherever you go on your smartphone to find apps. Most are free. Lots of them out there.


----------



## C'est Moi (Jul 11, 2018)

A lot of the people scanning in grocery stores are using Weight Watchers or other weight loss/nutrition apps.     Easy way to track stuff to see if it will fit into your diet.


----------



## Mike (Jul 12, 2018)

Go to the support forum for your phone, WhatInThe, and
ask them which is the best.

They are all good at reading the bar codes, but some are
vehicles for adverts.

Mike.


----------

